# 95 Altima Se running rough and loud



## spepi (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a 1995 Altima, 96000 miles on it. Runs great, very responsive, but the engine is loud and when I accelerate, its makes a weird humming/whining noise from the engine too. Oils is fine, doesn't burn, Power steering fluid is up, recently tuned up in July. The car is a great. I talked to a buddy who is a mechanic, he mentioned he worked on a Maxima that sounded similar, he said it could be something like (He was trying to remember exactly) Variable Can Timing. I'm tempted to bring it to Nissan to diagnose for me. Any hints out there or ideas are welcome.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

spepi said:


> I have a 1995 Altima, 96000 miles on it. Runs great, very responsive, but the engine is loud and when I accelerate, its makes a weird humming/whining noise from the engine too. Oils is fine, doesn't burn, Power steering fluid is up, recently tuned up in July. The car is a great. I talked to a buddy who is a mechanic, he mentioned he worked on a Maxima that sounded similar, he said it could be something like (He was trying to remember exactly) Variable Can Timing. I'm tempted to bring it to Nissan to diagnose for me. Any hints out there or ideas are welcome.


Take a look at the EGR valve that can cause some of the symptoms which you mentioned.

Troy


----------

